# What Diffuser



## johnny70 (20 Aug 2008)

I have finally cracked and I'm going to have pressurised Co2 on my newest tank   I have bought a Lunapet System from a forum member   (gas, reg, solonoid, bubble counter, nano diffuser, large reactor)

I have a Juwel 180 with internal filter and also a Fluval 405 for some extra capacity. Currently up and running with a large amount of plants and wood, dosing dry ferts and easycarbo daily.

What is the best option for getting the gas into the water? It came with a large reactor which I don't think I want to use as its butt ugly   I don't think I will be using the brass bubble counter either( think I have read about leakage issues???)

I was think something like this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=196_197&products_id=1236 would that do the job? or would something like this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=196_197&products_id=1370 be better? and would that fit my Fluval? 

I will need to order some CO2 tubing and a check valve anyway oh and a permanent CO2 test thingy. anything else I need?

Thanks,
JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Aug 2008)

Now you moving in the right direction, what I pain it was on DIY, I have been so much happier over the last 4 months and so have my plants with the introduction of pressurised  

You would probably do better with a Rhinox: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1432

I have heard that same thing about those bubble counters, but you can always test it before you ditch it. You could place the diffusor just below the intake of your exteranl filter and see how that worked 

I placed a powerhead above mine to distribute the CO2 around the tank, will go inline reactor when I get a new more powerfull filter.


----------



## johnny70 (20 Aug 2008)

Cheers Paulo your a star, should I not get the next size Rhinox? as the one linked was rated to 150 ltr tanks?

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> Cheers Paulo your a star, should I not get the next size Rhinox? as the one linked was rated to 150 ltr tanks?
> JOHNNY


That will be fine for your tank, its pretty big  was amazed when I saw mine, then broke it and cut up my finger, so be gentle with it and heat the tubbing before trying to attach it.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Aug 2008)

I have a Rhinox 5000 on my Rio 180.  I'm not sure it's doing a good job though.  I think I got a dodgy one (from Malaysia) as the bubbles from one side of the ceramic are quite large.  I'm looking to replace it at the moment.


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Aug 2008)

I've got two of the brass threaded bubble counters and simply unscrewed them before use and put PTFE tape on the thread before resealing.  Now leaks at all.  As to the Rhinox, I've got one of the large ones on my Rio and to be honest it's way bigger thn it needs to be.  I'm thinking of replcing it with one of the smaller ones I have.


----------



## johnny70 (21 Aug 2008)

Thanks again for the replies    

Rhinox 2000 it is then. going to get http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2165 for the bubble counter and check valve. unless someone can recommend anything better.

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Aug 2008)

I wouldn't get those, they are plastic and prone to break under pressure, I had a plastic one before an it cracked, I use glass now, looks better and works better too, although I question how usefull a bubble counter is, as my buble rate is so fast I can't even count them! lol

Get this: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1233

Together with this: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1607

I use both of the above!


----------



## johnny70 (21 Aug 2008)

Thanks mate, would you believe they were the other ones I was looking at  

So shopping list is

CO2 Line
Diffuser
Check valve
Bubble Counter
Rubber suckers
Permanent CO2 tester(suggestions????)

Did I forget anything?


----------



## Garuf (21 Aug 2008)

I think your best bet would be to get one of the complete kits from Lunapet, you get everything you could ever need and if you really want to be extravagant then you only need upgrade to one of the kits that comes with a external reactor. 
The 2 things that are missing from the kit however are a drop checker and a bubble counter but these are relatively cheap so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## johnny70 (21 Aug 2008)

I have already bought the kit, what I have is in the first post  

JOHNNY


----------



## Garuf (21 Aug 2008)

Use the nano diffuser and see if you like it. You might be surprised by just how well it works.


----------



## Wolfenrook (22 Aug 2008)

I have a set of diffusers from AAS on ebay, 2 medium sized pollen glass type for Â£5.99 including postage from Hong Kong (can't post the link, as would be seen as in competition with the sponsors possibly).  They work really well, giving off tiny bubbles right across the ceramic disk.  The glass is nice and thick as well, so they aren't all that fragile to handle (important for me as I have  a tremor).

Ade


----------



## johnny70 (22 Aug 2008)

Could PM me with it please, AE get plenty of business from me  

JOHNNY


----------



## Spider Pig (22 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I have a Rhinox 5000 on my Rio 180.  I'm not sure it's doing a good job though.  I think I got a dodgy one (from Malaysia) as the bubbles from one side of the ceramic are quite large.  I'm looking to replace it at the moment.



I found that with my diffuser once cleaned and started with no water underneath the ceramic disk the bubbles were evenly distributed over the whole disk. When the co2 was switched off and water seeped through the disk (haven't got a non-return valve- on shopping list  ) the bubbles were more unevenly distributed although the whole area below the disk seems to be in contact with the co2. May just be coincidence though


----------



## Simon Dickenson (22 Aug 2008)

I too have a rhinox 5000, you have to keep them really clean (every week bleach it!) or they don't work very well. I had a daz beetle diffuser before (which being glass I smashed) which I really really rated, very fine diffusion.


----------



## johnny70 (22 Aug 2008)

have you got a link to the Dazs Beetle diffuser? I can only find this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1598

JOHNNY


----------

